
White House asks users of Facebook,Google,Twitter to share censorship stories - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/05/15/white-house-escalates-war-against-facebook-google-twitter-with-campaign-asking-users-share-stories-censorship/
======
Cypher
I wonder if the white house is willing to listen to Alex Jones, Assange, and
Snowden about their stories..

